# Slide 150 10.0 Bremsscheibe mit Centerlock oder ohne ??



## Cruiza (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo

wie ist es mit euren slide's 150 10.0

ist da eine  Formula The One Bremsscheibe 180mm mit Centerlock verbaut worde, wie auf der Radon Web Seite abgebildet ??

oder nur eine 180mm 6-Loch IS Aufnahme

bei meinem bike ist nämlich letzteres der Fall


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Januar 2013)

Hi Cruiza,

verbaut ist eine 180mm mit 6-Loch Aufnahme. Auf der Webseite ist die Bremse genau so abgebildet. Schau Dir am besten die 360 Grad Ansicht in groß an, dann kannst Du es erkennen.

Viele Grüße 
Radon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (15. Januar 2013)

also ich seh' auf der Abbildung 6 Schrauben.


----------



## Cruiza (15. Januar 2013)

ok hab mich betreffend des centerlock's geirrt
bin halt kein (noch) fachmann, lol

aber:

bei mir ist meiner meinung nach schon ne andere bremsscheibe verbaut wie auf der abbildung

bei der abgebildeten version von der radon seite ist eine

zweiteilige formula the one bremsscheibe in schwarz zu sehen

richtig ??

ich werde heute abend mal von meiner ein foto machen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2013)

Die Bremsscheiben gibts für 6-Loch einteilig und zweiteilig


----------



## Cruiza (15. Januar 2013)

@schraeg

ja denke mal das genau da der fehler bei mir liegt...

an meinem bike ist meiner meinung nach eine einteilige scheibe verbaut worden

und keine, wie es eigentlich sollte, zweiteilige scheibe


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Januar 2013)

Um das Ganze aufzuklären: Auf dem Foto auf der Webseite ist eine zweiteilige Scheibenbremse zu sehen. Es handelt sich hierbei aber um ein Vorserienrad, das für das Shooting verwendet wurde. Das Serienrad, wie es cruiza hat, verfügt über einteilige Bremsscheiben. Ab Modelljahr 2013 hat der Hersteller Formula die Abstände zwischen den Bremsbelägen vergrößert, wodurch auch bei einteiligen Scheibenbremsen kein Klingeln mehr auftritt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2013)

Dann is auf den aktuellen Modellen wohl die 2012er Formula drauf oder ?
Meine klingelt jedenfalls noch wenn's mit wucht in die Ecken geht !


----------



## Aalex (15. Januar 2013)

das is je nach körpergewicht und geschwindigkeit auch normal

ist ja ne fox und keine lefty


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2013)

ok, körpergewicht is bei mir nich ganz unentscheidend 

sind die leftys so steif oder ist das bei denen aufbaubedingt ?


----------



## Aalex (17. Januar 2013)

die sind nunmal linear nadelgelagert und können sich daher kaum verdrehen. sind also bauartbedingt enorm steif.

lefties sind eigentlich die steifsten gabeln am markt. da klingelt überhaupt nichts und da kommt von der steifigkeit auch keine Fox oder Rock Shox dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (1. März 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Um das Ganze aufzuklären: Auf dem Foto auf der Webseite ist eine zweiteilige Scheibenbremse zu sehen. Es handelt sich hierbei aber um ein Vorserienrad, das für das Shooting verwendet wurde. Das Serienrad, wie es cruiza hat, verfügt über einteilige Bremsscheiben. Ab Modelljahr 2013 hat der Hersteller Formula die Abstände zwischen den Bremsbelägen vergrößert, wodurch auch bei einteiligen Scheibenbremsen kein Klingeln mehr auftritt.


 

Die Formula T1 gibt es jedoch nur in Schwarz/Gold, oder?
Das hat schon einen Faden beigeschmackt.
Welche Bremsanlage wurde den verbaut?


----------



## Cruiza (1. März 2013)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Die Formula T1 gibt es jedoch nur in Schwarz/Gold, oder?
> Das hat schon einen Faden beigeschmackt.
> Welche Bremsanlage wurde den verbaut?




also das würde mich auch Intressieren 

welche bremse wurde den jetzt auf dem slide 10.0 verbaut
laut radon das 2013er modell, mit einteiliger bremsscheibe ??

auf der formula webseite gibt es das modell 2013 aber nur in schwarz/gold 

bei meinem slide ist eine formula t1 in schwarz verbaut, ohne goldrädchen an den hebeln und mit ganz schwarzerm bremssattel


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. März 2013)

@Cruiza und OliverKaa:
auf dem Slide 150 10.0 ist natürlich eine 2013er Formula T1 verbaut, die Farben können im Erstausrüsterbereich von den im Endverbrauchermarkt vertriebenen Komponenten abweichen. Was ihr auf der Formula Seite seht, ist auf den Aftermarket beschränkt.

RADON Team


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

